# UNIQUE 2 HAZER SMELLING



## kevis45 (Oct 2, 2011)

*UNIQUE 2*

I have 2 Unique 2 hazers in my rig at my church, and all of a sudden it started smelling like burnt plastic or like the fluid was burning. I changed the fluid and cleaned the filters, but the smell still persists on multiple occasions. Anyone have issues with this? Also any solutions to fix this. Also is there maybe an alternate fluid that puts out a more then and even haze. Its thick and clumpy and not ideal.


----------



## ScottT (Oct 2, 2011)

kevis45 said:


> Its thick and clumpy and not ideal.


 
The haze or the fluid?


----------



## icewolf08 (Oct 3, 2011)

kevis45 said:


> I have 2 Unique 2 hazers in my rig at my church, and all of a sudden it started smelling like burnt plastic or like the fluid was burning. I changed the fluid and cleaned the filters, but the smell still persists on multiple occasions. Anyone have issues with this? Also any solutions to fix this. Also is there maybe an alternate fluid that puts out a more then and even haze. Its thick and clumpy and not ideal.


 
When was the last time you cleaned out your machines? You should make sure that the air intake filter is clean, make sure there is no debris on, in or around the heating coil, and make sure the nozzle is clear. The heating coil gets pretty hot and could cause debris in or around it to burn or smolder. It is possible that if there is minor clogging or blockage in the coil that it could be burning a little, or if there isn't enough fluid getting through the coil it could be the coil it self that smells like burning. It is worth looking into and it isn't that hard to clean out the guts of those machines.


----------



## FatherMurphy (Oct 3, 2011)

I'd also worry that an internal electrical connection is working loose and heating, and that you're smelling the insulation on a wire melting.


----------



## kevis45 (Dec 5, 2011)

The hazer only smells when you just start outputting haze from the unit. I've cleaned it, but it still smells. I can shut it off for halfhour and then start running again, and it will smell for a few minutes and then fade off.


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 5, 2011)

kevis45 said:


> The hazer only smells when you just start outputting haze from the unit. I've cleaned it, but it still smells. I can shut it off for halfhour and then start running again, and it will smell for a few minutes and then fade off.


 
When you shut off your machines, you let them clear first right? Proper shutdown for these units is stopping the haze flow and letting them run until they stop spitting any more haze. This clears excess fluid from the coil and lines.

Since you say the smell goes away after a few minutes, it would seem to me that something is burning a off as the machine heats up. Could be excess fluid or some internal part pressing on the heating coil. One other thing you can try is running some distilled water through the machine and see if that learns anything out.


----------



## porkchop (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't know the unique line very well, but hazers aren't too complex. If it was a Radiance I'd tell you to open up and clean the heat block. Hazers get really dirty really fast.


----------

